# Barsteward sign writers (Fiesta Sport Van)



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

My first proper post on here so bare with

The van was purchased in 2006 for the company i worked for, shortly after it was sign written 2-3days or so, anyway 4 years later i have offered to buy it from them and use it as a mobile detailing van:thumb:

When i got it home i removed the decals and was impressed how easy they came off (used a heat gun), fortunately almost all the glue came off with the stickers, once off i was shocked to see lumps of tar and god knows what under neath! 4 years :wall:, once they were off and the surface was clean it only got worse, this is where they had cut the decals to shape on the car using something very sharp and unsafe:doublesho:doublesho




























unfortunately in some areas it was just way to deep to get out using what ever method other than filling with paint, So thats what i tried

i did the rear quarter first just in case it didn't help or made things worse, i worse sure it couldn't get any worse:










Left filled, and right left for next weekend










Once this was dry, i set about flattening it off using 2000Grit followed by 3500:










Sorry no after pics, this was then followed up using 3M FCP on 3M's green pad which did the job nicely:



















Then finished off with 3M Ultrafina on a 3M finishing pad:










Was happy with the result so finished off with:



















Applied using Megs applicator pad, i chose this due to its durability, and knew it would last till the end of winter:thumb: before Colly i IPA'd and white diamond glazed from poorboys, to achieve the desired finnish:










Will do the door when i get time, and keep everyone up to date:thumb:

Thanks for reading,

Dwayne.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice job:thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Great stuff there!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

top job on that scratch removal. nice shiney van..


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

excellent job on the scratch. :thumb:


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Is your nick name Paul Daniels!!!

Magic that fella.

Quality job, congratulations. :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you very much for the kind comments, highly appreciated!!!

there's more to come, got to do the door next, fortunately it was only on one side, must of had the trainee do one side:wall:

Thanks all:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

top job :thumb:

Lok forward to next part 2


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice job on the scratches. I've got a big scratch from some horrid chav that needs taking care of once the weather gets better, not looking forward to it at all !


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

Cracking job, i use to work at a sign-writers - i wouldn't of trusted the fitters with a scaple because of this reason!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

fantastic work on the scratch. I've seen that quite a bit with vinyls where they cut too deep. :wall:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks again for kind comments,
I always thought these vinyls were cut first then applied to the car, if not there must be tools available that don't damage paint during fitting, either that or we just had a bunch of muppets do the work :lol::wall::wall:


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

nice job mate looks good you couldnt tell, had to do the same thing on my bonnet...


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Dwayne said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first proper post on here so bare with
> 
> ...


Very nice work, what's the the van like at holding all your equipment. Is it a Struggle or does it fit nicely.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Flair said:


> Very nice work, what's the the van like at holding all your equipment. Is it a Struggle or does it fit nicely.


its better than doing it from the back of my Focus ST170 :lol:

IMO if you can manage without a water tank and a generator, then you cant really get a better van, at the mo i just have 6 40L plastic boxes with lids, these fit with ease + my Pressure washer and a 50M hose on a tripod, i am currently trying to design and layout the best way to shelf it out, and make it nice an tidy, also to stop everything sliding about:wall:

Any pointers designs Etc would be greatly appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

well done with the cut, looks great now


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Dwayne said:


> its better than doing it from the back of my Focus ST170 :lol:
> 
> IMO if you can manage without a water tank and a generator, then you cant really get a better van, at the mo i just have 6 40L plastic boxes with lids, these fit with ease + my Pressure washer and a 50M hose on a tripod, i am currently trying to design and layout the best way to shelf it out, and make it nice an tidy, also to stop everything sliding about:wall:
> 
> Any pointers designs Etc would be greatly appreciated:thumb:


Bungee cords FTW

I'll proberly be needing somthing a little bigger then, as I'll have a tank and generator. I'll be shopping after christmas, I'm trying to get away with the smallest most eco van. :lol:


----------



## Ton91 (Jul 14, 2010)

Great Job on scratch:thumb::thumb: Looking for part 2:buffer:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Dwayne said:


> Thanks again for kind comments,
> I always thought these vinyls were cut first then applied to the car, if not there must be tools available that don't damage paint during fitting, either that or we just had a bunch of muppets do the work :lol::wall::wall:


They do if you get a pro, a friend of mine has his own business doing this. He uses some great software to scale and draw his stuff and then the machine cutter does it all for him.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Flair said:


> They do if you get a pro, a friend of mine has his own business doing this. He uses some great software to scale and draw his stuff and then the machine cutter does it all for him.


Just what i thought:thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Flair said:


> Bungee cords FTW
> 
> I'll proberly be needing somthing a little bigger then, as I'll have a tank and generator. I'll be shopping after christmas, I'm trying to get away with the smallest most eco van. :lol:


I reckon with some good planning you could get a small water tank and genny in the back, i am still considering, as many people dont have an outside tap:wall:

we shall see:driver:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work on removing the scratch there.

Did you refine it after the Fast Cut + at all? IPA after the FCP will remove the fillers from that, but there will still be buffer trails which at present are probably masked by the PB Glaze and Colli.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Dwayne said:


> I reckon with some good planning you could get a small water tank and genny in the back, i am still considering, as many people dont have an outside tap:wall:
> 
> we shall see:driver:


Might go nick my friends fiesta for a day and take the seats out see what i could do with it. :lol:
Do the fiesta vans have a spare wheel well.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Great work on removing the scratch there.
> 
> Did you refine it after the Fast Cut + at all? IPA after the FCP will remove the fillers from that, but there will still be buffer trails which at present are probably masked by the PB Glaze and Colli.


new there was something:thumb: after FC+ i did follow up with ultrafina, then IPA'd.

Thanks for point that out


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Flair said:


> Might go nick my friends fiesta for a day and take the seats out see what i could do with it. :lol:
> Do the fiesta vans have a spare wheel well.


Lol, good idea, they're just a car derived van:thumb:
They do have a spare wheel well, i do plan on keeping this accessible, just in case


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work there, especially on that scratch.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi guys,
Change of plan with the van, i was offered an un-refuseable offer for it, so has now been sold how ever i did manage to sort the door's scratch but stupidly didn't take any pictures...:wall: here is the most recent picture taken on crappy iPhone camera…










So for the time being i will be detailing from the back of my focus ST170…
Not ideal, i know, but its only temporary 










really want a new VW Caddy on some BBS CH rims 

Thanks, and happy new year everyone:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Put some decals on your rear windows - phone number etc, your focus stands out very nicely and will get you noticed. :thumb:


----------

